

Senator Seeks Inquiry into Visa Program Used at Disney - boh
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/05/us/politics/senator-bill-nelson-seeks-inquiry-into-disney-world-immigrant-hiring.html?_r=0

======
ncr100
Laying off American workers and replacing with H1-B seems outrageous.

If this is accurate, and there is not some bigger performance issue with the
250 displaced workers, then IMO it's a direct flaunting of the intent of H1-B.

